# Autumn pipe tobacco blends



## BlueDevil07 (Jun 20, 2013)

Hey folks! This is my first post on the pipe side of the forums, so bear with a noob for a bit while I ask a silly question. I've only smoked my pipe a few times, but I feel like there must be certain tobacco blends that are better suited to different seasons than others (although I'm sure all can be smoked any time). I'm looking for a blend that would be perfect for Autumn. It's my favorite time of year, and the smell of the outdoors and things like pumpkin spice and baked goods bring back fond memories. Can anyone recommend a blend that has characteristics that would match these nuances? I was looking online for something that might have hints of pumpkin spice but couldn't find anything. Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## teedles915 (Jun 18, 2009)

I'm sure one of the experienced piper guys will be along soon to give you better advice. But the only one I can thing of that even comes close is would be hearth and home's eggnog. 

I personally enjoy a sweetened English blend like Frog Morton during the windy fall evenings.


----------



## Emperor Zurg (May 6, 2013)

teedles915 said:


> I'm sure one of the experienced piper guys will be along soon to give you better advice. But the only one I can thing of that even comes close is would be hearth and home's eggnog.
> 
> I personally enjoy a sweetened English blend like Frog Morton during the windy fall evenings.


^^ What he said.

Hearth and Home's cinnamon roll is really nice too.


----------



## steinr1 (Oct 22, 2010)

A nice traditional light Latakia blend with a base of Virginia and Orientals. I'm bound to suggest Robert Lewis Tree Mixture as my favourite. Sweetness from the Virginia (and a touch of Cavendish), spice and a hint of sourness from the Orientals, bonfire smokiness from the lightly used Latakia. Speaks of Autumn to me. But it also speaks of Spring, Summer and Winter as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

I'm not an aromatic smoker so I have no idea how good this tobacco is and right now P&C is out of it, but look at this:Scotty's Bulk Blend Pipe Tobacco - Pumpkin Cheesecake (by the ounce). Personally, I lean toward Latakia mixtures in Fall and Virginia, Va/Per mixtures in Spring. Va/Burs are always nice.


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

Smoking inside, or out? That is the question... Albeit regardless of the season in quest? One should not doubt its intent. For the leaf is kind and mostly obliging.


----------



## nikonnut (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm not a huge Lat smoker but when autumn arrives and the weather turns crisp a bowl of Penzance is a must have. As I have stated in the past (once), it is the epitome of fall!


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

C&D Autumn Evening. Yeah- I realize it is obvious ipe:


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

When I think 'smell of the outdoors', I can't help but think of latakia, so my vote would go to my favorite in that department, GL Pease Caravan.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

ignore this post...


----------



## BrSpiritus (Apr 9, 2009)

Tobias Lutz said:


> C&D Autumn Evening. Yeah- I realize it is obvious ipe:


I found this blend to be way more on the butterscotch side than maple which turned me off to it. One I would like to try that is in the same vein is Town Topic...


----------



## BlueDevil07 (Jun 20, 2013)

@splattttttt - I'll be smoking outdoors. The girlfriend frowns upon my smoking, no matter how delicious it might smell. :biggrin:

Thanks to everyone for all the suggestions! I'll make note of everything here and read up more about them. I found a few more Fall tobacco suggestions on the interwebs that included:

GL Pease Westminster
Cornell & Deihl Epiphany
Peterson's Old Dublin
Gawith's Squadron Leader
Boswell's Northwoods
4 Noggins Essence of Vermont
Bob's Chocolate Flake

It sounds like Latakia is a common component among a lot of these. Time to do some experimenting!


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

Add some Frog Morton across the Pond if you're gonna chase Latakia.


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

you might want to throw in C&D Haunted Bookshop. it's a Burley/red virginia/Perique blend that has a spooky taste. Something to get you into the mood for Holloween


----------



## BrSpiritus (Apr 9, 2009)

laloin said:


> you might want to throw in C&D Haunted Bookshop. it's a Burley/red virginia/Perique blend that has a spooky taste. Something to get you into the mood for Holloween


What exactly does spooky taste like Troy? Inquiring minds want to know


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

BrSpiritus said:


> What exactly does spooky taste like Troy? Inquiring minds want to know


One would have to smoke a bowl of Haunted Bookshop to understand. Trust me once you do, you'll agree with me


----------



## BrSpiritus (Apr 9, 2009)

laloin said:


> One would have to smoke a bowl of Haunted Bookshop to understand. Trust me once you do, you'll agree with me


The name alone has interested me for years now, why I have never grabbed a tin I don't know, too stuck on SG tobaccos I guess.


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

you ought to get yourself a 4 oz bag, it's sold in bulk. Really doesn't have that burnet chocolate taste I get with most burleys. Just sort of unique taste I really not describe other then it's a spooky taste LOL


----------



## BlueDevil07 (Jun 20, 2013)

laloin said:


> you might want to throw in C&D Haunted Bookshop. it's a Burley/red virginia/Perique blend that has a spooky taste. Something to get you into the mood for Holloween


Would you smoke that in this pipe? :fear:


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

BlueDevil07 said:


> Bob's Chocolate Flake


Can't go wrong with that!


----------



## BrSpiritus (Apr 9, 2009)

BlueDevil07 said:


> Would you smoke that in this pipe? :fear:
> 
> View attachment 46145


Hell yeah!


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

I'm too old school and only smoke out of billards, and dublins. No skulls please


----------



## BrSpiritus (Apr 9, 2009)

laloin said:


> I'm too old school and only smoke out of billards, and dublins. No skulls please


Skulls are old school, I've seen some pretty old meers carved as such with amber stems making their age.


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

Have yet to found a meer I want to buy. Most of the one's I see at my B&M are just to boring looking to me LOL


----------

